# II flexchange



## Judy (Sep 6, 2021)

Can I still do an II flexchange with Worldmark credits? how?  Within 59 days of check-in?  For 4000 credits?  
I've been an II member and a Worldmark owner for many years, but never tried an II exchange with Worldmark credits before.  My Worldmark ownership is still in my II membership.  I can't find anything about II exchanges on worldmarktheclub.com and I have long since misplaced the information about how to exchange Worldmark through II.


----------



## samara64 (Sep 6, 2021)

Judy said:


> Can I still do an II flexchange with Worldmark credits? how?  Within 59 days of check-in?  For 4000 credits?
> I've been an II member and a Worldmark owner for many years, but never tried an II exchange with Worldmark credits before.  My Worldmark ownership is still in my II membership.  I can't find anything about II exchanges on worldmarktheclub.com and I have long since misplaced the information about how to exchange Worldmark through II.



Yes, 4,000 credits and a HK token will be deducted from your worldmark account. It may take 2-4 weeks to do so.


----------



## Judy (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you, samara64.  
Can I make the flexchange online?
how?
when - 59 days before check-in?


----------



## CO skier (Sep 6, 2021)

Judy said:


> Can I still do an II flexchange with Worldmark credits?


Always double-check II Getaway pricing.  Many times the cash price is less than the maintenance fees on 4000 credits plus the exchange fee, and no HK token required for Getaways.


----------



## Judy (Sep 6, 2021)

Good idea, CO skier.  Thank you.


----------



## samara64 (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes, as long as your worldmark account is connected to your II account and you are within the 59 days, it will deduct as flex change 4K & HKT.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 6, 2021)

Log in to II. Find the resort week.
Exchange > Vacation Exchange >
Select All
Enter today's date
Enter date 2 years from today
Continue
Select the WorldMark float week
Enter 3 for size of unit to search with
Continue

Check to see if the week you want is available as a Getaway (cash) or with an Accommodation Certificate on your account.
If the check-in date is 59 days or fewer from today, WorldMark will deduct 4,000 credits and an HK or the HK fee for the unit size you confirmed.


----------



## Judy (Sep 6, 2021)

Got it.  Thank you HudsHut and samara64.


----------

